# Custom Built Super Strat.



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm Fairly new here I thought I would show you guys my the first guitar I built.

Style: Super Strat
Body wood: Nato (inexpensive imported mahogany)
Pickups: H-S-H Route 
-neck: Hand wound Carparelli XV
-Mid: Seymour Duncan Little 59 Humbucker
-bridge: Hand wound Carparelli XV
Controls: 1 volume, 1 tone, 5 way switch Standard 3 pickup 5 way wiring, 3 position mini switch for series, tap, parallel option on the mid pickup.
Bridge: Wilkinson trem 
Neck: Limited edition DOS Kraken Neck #30
Tuners: Sperzel Locking tuners
end pins: Schaller Strap locks
Finish: worn cherry (originally black, worn effect comes from areas of deeper filler penetration that didn't sand off before staining)
Pickguard: Handmade aluminum 400grit wet finish


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

reminds me of a washburn...
not my kinda style, but congratz on a solid build.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Everything is "Dot on Shaft" parts.
Do they now offer a "build it yourself" service?


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Everything is "Dot on Shaft" parts.
> Do they now offer a "build it yourself" service?



They do not offer a do it yourself. At their barrie location they always had spare parts and bodies available for almost nothing so I figured why not. 

Plays beautifully, bluesy as nothing else but can also hold it's own on the metal scene.


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is another build I completed in the spring, it was a budget build that cost me almost nothing and stands in as my hard hitting metal guitar.










How it started life









Stripped and re-finished waiting for clear









after some mild wearing


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Jul 30, 2009)

gotta say..l i dont like it.. not my thang


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

If anybody is looking for a good pickup but can't decide, I would take a look at the Carparelli Pickups.

I have them in two of my guitars and I would put them on the same level as duncans or many of the boutique pickups out there.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely done mate. I would'nt call it a superstrat, but looks nice anyway..


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Medeiros2021 said:


> If anybody is looking for a good pickup but can't decide, I would take a look at the Carparelli Pickups.
> 
> I have them in two of my guitars and I would put them on the same level as duncans or many of the boutique pickups out there.


I hear people say that stuff about GFS all of the time and couldn't disagree more. Duncans and boutique pickups have a reputation. Those reputations were earned by having quality products. I'm not going to shoot them down or anything but if they are at the same level then they will be selling like crazy because guitar players are awfully fussy people and quality typically rises to the top.


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I hear people say that stuff about GFS all of the time and couldn't disagree more. Duncans and boutique pickups have a reputation. Those reputations were earned by having quality products. I'm not going to shoot them down or anything but if they are at the same level then they will be selling like crazy because guitar players are awfully fussy people and quality typically rises to the top.


Sorry I'm not quite following you. your saying you disagree that the pickups are not on the level because they haven't established themselves?

if thats the case, you do realize that this is a new company, it does take time to establish a reputation. Have you tried these pickups? 

al3D:
just curious as to why you say you would not consider it a super strat. From my experience a super strat is any strat that is not a Fender. Just curious as to your opinion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

HSH and reverse headstock - it doesn't get too much more superstrat then that!

nice collection


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

Budda said:


> HSH and reverse headstock - it doesn't get too much more superstrat then that!
> 
> nice collection


My thoughts exactly, I've only posted 2 of 6 guitars in my collection.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> Sorry I'm not quite following you. your saying you disagree that the pickups are not on the level because they haven't established themselves?
> 
> if thats the case, you do realize that this is a new company, it does take time to establish a reputation. Have you tried these pickups?
> 
> ...


Well, not quite. A Superstrat is a Souped up Strat, the word came when Wayne Charvel was fixing guitars and took a Strat, flatten the fretboard's radius, routed the body and installed a humbucker and a Floyd Rose in the early 80's if i recall when Glam metal taking off and shredders wanted a faster neck..THAT..became the Super-Strat, wich he then started to make from scratch..wich became Charvel Jacksons...the idea came from Eddie Van Halen hanging a lot at Charvel's shop. Both Eddie and Wayne clame to have made the first Super-Strat, but it's like the Egg or the chiken story..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh..as for carparelli pups..buisness can't be that good, their website has been down for AGES. and when you google the name, only thing that comes up is Dot on shaft stuff realy. Not saying they are not good..but tough to get info on them


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's a wiki on superstrat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstrat

al3d, if you find this inaccurate, wikipedia will let you supply corrections as needed.

Nice guitar btw as for quality rising to the top due to fussy guitar players, I beg to differ, in too many cases full page spreads at the front and back of Guitar World rise to the top and most (but not all) guitarists are in a complete state of denial when it's suggested that there's a hidden amp rig below the stage or that this or that guitar hero's tracks were replaced by a studio pro....playing a superstrat!

Andy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Here's a wiki on superstrat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstrat
> 
> al3d, if you find this inaccurate, wikipedia will let you supply corrections as needed.
> 
> ...


The story is pretty much the same. it's realy folklore afterall..


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.dotonshaft.com/ That link works, and has been working for a long time. I'm not sure what site your trying to go to. Also at this time they are switching their name to Carparelli Guitars which will have a new website. 

One reason for having trouble getting a hold of them would be that the retail locations have closed down in favour of setting up distributors. So as time goes by you'll start seeing their stuff more and more in your regular stores. 

On another note. I see what you mean about the traditional definition of a super strat and now I can agree with you.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> http://www.dotonshaft.com/ That link works, and has been working for a long time. I'm not sure what site your trying to go to. Also at this time they are switching their name to Carparelli Guitars which will have a new website.
> 
> One reason for having trouble getting a hold of them would be that the retail locations have closed down in favour of setting up distributors. So as time goes by you'll start seeing their stuff more and more in your regular stores.
> 
> On another note. I see what you mean about the traditional definition of a super strat and now I can agree with you.


that's the guitar website..i tough Carparelli was an actuall pick-up company, not some imported stuff from china with a simple sticker on it. NOT saying they are not good or sound good. but can't be compared to bootique stuff like Tone for days or others. IF..they are from china naturally, just speculating since most of their stuff is simple imported stuff basicaly


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

al3d said:


> that's the guitar website..i tough Carparelli was an actuall pick-up company, not some imported stuff from china with a simple sticker on it. NOT saying they are not good or sound good. but can't be compared to bootique stuff like Tone for days or others. IF..they are from china naturally, just speculating since most of their stuff is simple imported stuff basicaly


I can tell you that they are not chinese made pickups. They are imported from another manufacturer in Thailand that has been making hand built instruments since the early sixties, they use their pickups in all their guitars and they are very well done. I don't know if you've had any actual experiance with dot on shaft but please do not just jump on the garbage import band wagon, why not pickup one of their guitars and try it.

FYI they only have 1 line of guitars from china.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> I can tell you that they are not chinese made pickups. They are imported from another manufacturer in Thailand that has been making hand built instruments since the early sixties, they use their pickups in all their guitars and they are very well done. I don't know if you've had any actual experiance with dot on shaft but please do not just jump on the garbage import band wagon, why not pickup one of their guitars and try it.
> 
> FYI they only have 1 line of guitars from china.


oh..we had a tone of threads on the DOT stuff around here. As for trying one, not realy my style of instrument realy. Not to much into Asian stuff to be honest appart from some Jap Strat.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've tried the Dot On Shaft stuff. I was unimpressed. I thought that all of the G&L Tributes that I owned or played were far better instruments.


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I've tried the Dot On Shaft stuff. I was unimpressed. I thought that all of the G&L Tributes that I owned or played were far better instruments.


To each his own.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great guitar. I love reverse headstocks. 
Only thing i wouldn't have done was the floyd rose. Hate those damn things.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> Great guitar. I love reverse headstocks.
> Only thing i wouldn't have done was the floyd rose. Hate those damn things.


?
No Floyd, it's a Wilkinson bridge.
I'm not crazy about them either, Floyds, I mean.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> ?
> No Floyd, it's a Wilkinson bridge.
> I'm not crazy about them either, Floyds, I mean.


I responded to the wrong thread haha. I meant to reply to this one 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26458

But about your guitar, you did it right


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

keefsdad said:


> ?
> No Floyd, it's a Wilkinson bridge.
> I'm not crazy about them either, Floyds, I mean.


I am not a fan of floyds either, they are a huge pain to setup but eventually I'll probably pick one up so that I can try and design something similar to a zero point ibanez system. But that's down the road from now.

The wilkinson is alright I haven't had any problems with it, I just need to put a single piece claw in it. Right now I have three separate hooks in the back and it's a little finicky.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

doesn't stay in tune?


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> doesn't stay in tune?


Stays in tune fine, just not the best way to do it because two hooks are adjustable and the middle is fixed.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Medeiros2021 said:


> http://www.dotonshaft.com/. Also at this time they are switching their name to Carparelli Guitars which will have a new website.
> 
> One reason for having trouble getting a hold of them would be that the retail locations have closed down in favour of setting up distributors. So as time goes by you'll start seeing their stuff more and more in your regular stores.


Ha ha ha - I thought Mike really liked the "Dot on Shaft" name because it "got people talking". (Dot on Shaft stands for lett "i" which represents innovation and some other "i" word.) I guess he finally realized it was a dumb name.

Retail shutting down? Wow. Business not going well?


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Medeiros2021 said:


> Sorry I'm not quite following you. your saying you disagree that the pickups are not on the level because they haven't established themselves?
> 
> if thats the case, you do realize that this is a new company, it does take time to establish a reputation. Have you tried these pickups?


Yes I have tried the Carparelli pickups and they are nothing special.

Mike told me that they are custom wound by a guy in Hamilton. I found the guy in Hamilton that does custom wound pickups and he said he did something for DoS a while back but then has not done anything for DoS in a long time.

Are the Carparelli pickups really made in Korea based on the custom winding done by the guyin Hamilton?


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Yes I have tried the Carparelli pickups and they are nothing special.
> 
> Mike told me that they are custom wound by a guy in Hamilton. I found the guy in Hamilton that does custom wound pickups and he said he did something for DoS a while back but then has not done anything for DoS in a long time.
> 
> Are the Carparelli pickups really made in Korea based on the custom winding done by the guyin Hamilton?


They are not done in korea. They are wound by a custom shop in thailand that produces some of the nicest custom handmade guitars I have seen. 

and regarding your previous post, buisness is going fine, retail shut down due to the excessive overhead required, so he is distributing and letting other stores sell the guitars.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> They are not done in korea. They are wound by a custom shop in thailand that produces some of the nicest custom handmade guitars I have seen.


Somehow i have trouble beleiving they are "custom wound" in thailand. Mass produced, maybe, but custom wound!...hum...will stay a mystery i guess


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

al3d said:


> Somehow i have trouble beleiving they are "custom wound" in thailand. Mass produced, maybe, but custom wound!...hum...will stay a mystery i guess


They are not custom wound for dot on shaft. The company winds the pickups for their guitars and imports them through dot on shaft. The company is called Rsupersonic 

http://www.guitarandpickup.com/ 

check that link out that is the company. 

Now this thread is about the 2 custom guitars I posted. Can we get back on topic?


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Medeiros2021 said:


> They are not done in korea. They are wound by a custom shop in thailand that produces some of the nicest custom handmade guitars I have seen.


Seems you are close to Mike and the DoS boys.

Can you then please tell me why Mike and the boys in Barrie told me that the $100 Carparelli pickups are hand-wound by a guy in Hamilton? Sounds like FRAUD to me.


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Seems you are close to Mike and the DoS boys.
> 
> Can you then please tell me why Mike and the boys in Barrie told me that the $100 Carparelli pickups are hand-wound by a guy in Hamilton? Sounds like FRAUD to me.


I am not sure why you were told that. It could depend on when you were told I know how things are done now before they may have been wound in hamilton who knows. 

I have previously asked to stay on the original topic. If you don't have anything to add to the original topic please stay out of the thread.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Medeiros2021 said:


> If you don't have anything to add to the original topic please stay out of the thread.


Nice way to get involve in a new Forum telling members to basicaly ****-off...kqoct


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Medeiros2021 said:


> I have previously asked to stay on the original topic. If you don't have anything to add to the original topic please stay out of the thread.


You said "They are not done in korea. They are wound by a custom shop in thailand that produces some of the nicest custom handmade guitars I have seen." plus "The company winds the pickups for their guitars and imports them through dot on shaft. The company is called Rsupersonic "

(You are talking about the pickups and where they are from)

I said "Can you then please tell me why Mike and the boys in Barrie told me that the $100 Carparelli pickups are hand-wound by a guy in Hamilton? Sounds like FRAUD to me."

I was talking about the pickups and where they are from. So I am on the topic/tangent that you started



al3d said:


> Nice way to get involve in a new Forum telling members to basicaly ****-off...kqoct


Maybe he works for DoS and is now pissed that a disappointed customer is wrecking his advertising/PR attempt for DoS


----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)

al3d said:


> Nice way to get involve in a new Forum telling members to basicaly ****-off...kqoct


There are more posts on this thread attacking dot on shaft and my personal opinion then there are productive posts. How does that make the forum look to new members. 

I can understand if you don't like a certain company, and your more then entitled to your opinion but this has turned from a friendly discussion into a blatant attack of me and the guys at dot on shaft.

Just thought I would drop these rules in here copied from the forum rules page 

[1] All posts must be on subject and of substance.

[2] Please respect all opinions on all subjects. You may disagree with the post, but please allow everyone to express themselves. Do not attack the poster

[9] Do not post unsubstantiated, defamatory comments about businesses and people you have had dealings with.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Medeiros2021 said:


> [2] Please respect all opinions on all subjects. You may disagree with the post, but please allow everyone to express themselves. Do not attack the poster


So I am allowed to express myself - thank you.

You started a thread about DoS - prominently posting their logo and their name. You stated one opinion and the rest of us are stating our opinion. Here is why I have my opinion of DoS

When i was a noob I posted about my new DoS S2. Being a noob I judged by the looks of the guitar and then when I learned more about it and had the fret buzz problem and have DoS blame ME for the problem which I fully noticed when I got home I changed my opinion of the guitar and the operation.

04-29-2009 - Review - My new Carparelli S2 electric 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22639
(People tried to educate me about DoS as well but I was a noob fanboy too)

05-16-2009 - How quickly will low humidity affect an electric guitar neck? 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=23208

Now - see
Carparelli S2 with Spalted Maple - Another price drop 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26305

On another note - your project sounds a lot like something I put forth. Is DoS testing out the concept?

05-01-2009 - Build Your Own Guitar - Would it be a good concept? 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22839


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thread closed. It's derailed. Lessons learned and will remain on the forum for reference.


----------

